# TTcool



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm sorry to have to tell you of the sad loss of my friend Joe Lanny (aka TTcool). Joe will be known to many of you on here for his keen interest in his silver Mk1 TT and his racing experience and witty contributions on this forum. Some of you may have had the experience of trying to keep up with Joe and his wife Judy on one of his cruises. I remember driving some of his favourite roads such as on this thread: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=82900

Joe used to be a racing driver and wrote an article for me about his experiences and his car for the magazine. It's well worth a read and is a fitting tribute to Joe.

download/file.php?id=311410

His wife Judy tells me she and the children will be getting his car out of the garage and back on the road, taking it in turns to drive the roads and remember him. I'll always remember him too.

Some pictures - Joe's cherished car:










Joe was a talented guitar player here playing a section from Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez on my guitar at one of the Awesome Bashes.










Joe treating his car to some Miller's octane booster which he always recommended.










One I'll always remember - us play acting and having a laugh whilst sorting a puncture Joe had on one of Les's cruises.










Always amongst us ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My condolences to Joe's family.
Rest in Peace Joe.
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's very sad news indeed!

I met Joe a few times and will always remember the drive (or was it a race?) out to _The Lovelady Shield_. It was a super meet with Joe and Judy taking care of all of us.
I also have fond memories of the day out in the Lakes where Joe's TT suffered a flat tyre (your "staged" picture, John).

Joe left a gaping hole in the TT community and this forum. He''s sorely missed and my thoughts go out to Judy and the family xx


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sad news indeed  I never met Joe in person but exchanged many pm's with him years ago when we were both playing with the early hybrid turbos on our TT's . Very enthusiastic and friendly guy , RIP .


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Ah shite! 
I remember his posts from years ago, he always seemed like a nice bloke.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Very sad news, condolences to his family

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Joe used to come to the north east TTOC meets a good few years back he was always trying winding Andrew up about how much better the mk1 was than the mk2 RIP


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Really sad new we didn't always see eye to eye but he was a larger than life character. RIP Joe


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

So very sorry to hear about Joe. I was only thinking about him the other day and wondering whether he was still driving his TT. Met him and Judy a few times - both lovely people - I could sit and chat to them both for hours.

John, please pass on my condolences to Judy and the rest of Joe's family if possible.

RIP TTcool


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> So very sorry to hear about Joe. I was only thinking about him the other day and wondering whether he was still driving his TT. Met him and Judy a few times - both lovely people - I could sit and chat to them both for hours.
> 
> John, please pass on my condolences to Judy and the rest of Joe's family if possible.
> 
> RIP TTcool


Will do Paul.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

John-H said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > So very sorry to hear about Joe. I was only thinking about him the other day and wondering whether he was still driving his TT. Met him and Judy a few times - both lovely people - I could sit and chat to them both for hours.
> ...


Thanks John


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Always liked Joe, RIP mate


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

RIP Joe.
Condolances to his family xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Judy says to thank you for all your kind words. She says they both met some lovely people on the TT cruises and meets - a long time ago now - take care xx


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh no so sorry to hear, i met him once and he took me for a spin over the north yorkshire moors to show me "how a TT should be driven", jesus i had to hold the door lol..... such sad news  my condolences to his family.


----------

